# The Karate Kid (1984)  Charlie Sheen as Daniel LaRusso



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 6, 2010)

Hard to picture this one!

http://www.moviehole.net/201033113-50-original-casting-choices-part-2



> Among the many offers Sheen received in the early 80s was one to play a  bullied teenager who learns martial arts in an effort to protect  himself against the thugs who make his life hell. Sheen passed on The  Karate Kid, but brother Estevezs Outsiders co-star Ralph Macchio  jumped at it.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Hard to picture this one!
> 
> http://www.moviehole.net/201033113-50-original-casting-choices-part-2


Especially with all the publicity he is getting now in the news. Loser...


----------



## Big Don (Nov 6, 2010)

My favorite, not listed there, is Chuck Norris as Red Foreman, just imagine...


----------



## KenpoVzla (Nov 8, 2010)

At least we hear about Charlie Sheen in someway these days......Ralph Macchio? No clue where he is or what he's up to. Didn't even appear on Kung fu kid, but that's another topic.


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2010)

Clean living will do that...


----------

